

Ask HN: Does anyone find jobs on job websites? - jivejones

Do people actually get jobs for sites like Monster or Workoplis?
======
JAVagueArgument
I have "found" jobs on web sites, but all the jobs I have ever been offered
were as a result of me being contacted directly, mostly because an "agent" has
found my CV on a recruitment web site.

------
angryasian
yes

